#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Google Summer Of code-GSoC!! The biggest open source contribution!!

## Medusa

Hey guys! Tell me something how many of you know about GSoC? Has anyone submitted any proposals for it this year? 

https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com/

Go through the official page and refer something. When your proposal will accept you can earn  :money:  :money:  :money:  nearly 300,000 rps within 3 months. There are some conditions want to full fill. 




Open Source Project Contribution and it's a big opportunity. This year there are 50 Sri Lankans :Sri Lanka Flag:  got selected by their proposals. So next year One of us can be that number,If you have really interest on it.!!!

Let me know more than this information. waiting for your ideas too. :Thanks:

----------


## Shana

> Hey guys! Tell me something how many of you know about GSoC? Has anyone submitted any proposals for it this year? 
> 
> https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com/
> 
> Go through the official page and refer something. When your proposal will accept you can earn  nearly 300,000 rps within 3 months. There are some conditions want to full fill. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually 41 proposals from Sri lanka. Google Summer of Code 2018 statistics part 1 | Google Open Source Blog

----------


## Shamee

> Hey guys! Tell me something how many of you know about GSoC? Has anyone submitted any proposals for it this year? 
> 
> https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com/
> 
> Go through the official page and refer something. When your proposal will accept you can earn  nearly 300,000 rps within 3 months. There are some conditions want to full fill. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I also heard the name GSOC, but doesn't have any idea about it. Your video gave me some idea about GSOC. One of my friends also selected for it.

----------

